# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Can Apistogrammas cross breed?

## stephen chung

Hi,

1 stupid question here. Can apisto be cross bred??

----------


## sheng

For your reference :
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=26524

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ead.php?t=1657

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=23386

----------

